# Duocast Drill Template and Wiring Diagram?



## manfesto (May 1, 2020)

Just ordered the new Duocast board, will the drill template and wiring diagram be posted before they ship?


----------



## Robert (May 2, 2020)

I'll be working on build docs this weekend.     Since this one doesn't use the standard wiring diagram I'll make it a priority.

One thing to note, you need a *1590BBM* enclosure, a standard 1590BB is not deep enough.


----------



## lcipher3 (May 2, 2020)

Robert said:


> One thing to note, you need a *1590BBM* enclosure, a standard 1590BB is not deep enough.



Or you do something crazy and mount it off the board...


----------



## Robert (May 3, 2020)

Preliminary build docs are uploaded:   https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/DuoCast.pdf


----------



## manfesto (May 12, 2020)

Just a PSA, the Gorva Design S90 enclosure is deep enough for the DuoCast!

Wasn’t 100% sure since LoveMySwitches says it’s a 1590BB but Gorva’s site says 1590BBM, and I didn’t have one handy to measure the internals (it’s got a rounded lip on top and I thought maybe that affected the depth that LoveMySwitches was counting)

Aaanyway, the coating on these enclosures is *gorgeous* and very tough. Worth checking out for a few extra bucks, I think


----------



## stlouis79 (Jul 12, 2020)

I bought the Duocast and I would like to have the schematic but it’s not in the build doc. Will it be available soon?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jul 12, 2020)

stlouis79 said:


> I bought the Duocast and I would like to have the schematic but it’s not in the build doc. Will it be available soon?


Looks like it is now


----------



## stlouis79 (Jul 13, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Looks like it is now


Great! Thanks!


----------

